# goat horns and heat



## bettybohemian (Feb 9, 2011)

I've read/heard now several times that a goats horns work so of like a radiator,  built in cooling system . Do you all concur?  If this is true then it stands to reason that disbursed or polls goats may not fair as.well in extreme heat? I'm expecting my first kidding in May and I've been grappling with whether or not to disbud. If This info is true then it makes my decision easier to make.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 9, 2011)

We live in GA where it gets pretty darn hot and humid and I haven't had any issues with my disbudded goats.  I do keep them clipped in the summer.


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for the typos!!! I have auto correct on my phone and sometimes miss the errors lol


----------



## lilhill (Feb 9, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> We live in GA where it gets pretty darn hot and humid and I haven't had any issues with my disbudded goats.  I do keep them clipped in the summer.


I live in N. Alabama and have had no problems with my disbudded/polled goats.  Just give them plenty of fresh water and shade and we clip them in the summer and they are fine.


----------



## julieq (Feb 9, 2011)

Gets super hot here in the high desert in the summers and all our goats are disbudded while young.  We also body clip to help keep them comfortable during the heat.


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 9, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Gets super hot here in the high desert in the summers and all our goats are disbudded while young.  We also body clip to help keep them comfortable during the heat.


Having never been to Idaho. I was unaware they had deserts! Interesting. I live in CA in the lower Colorado desert just below the Mojave desert. Very arid and about 115 average during summer months. I know my fiber goats will need to be shorn pretty soon here, but I should clip my nigis as well?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 9, 2011)

bettybohemian said:
			
		

> julieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a native of Washington and people here in GA always raise an eyebrow when I mention the desert in E. WA. Yup, they're there.   And gorgeous besides!

If you do clip your nigis I wouldn't use a blade shorter than a #7 (#4 or #5 rev) so they have some protection from the sun.


----------



## dbunni (Feb 9, 2011)

Angoras need their horns ... with all the fiber they carry, the horns do work as their cooling system.  I have seen what will happen if they are disbudded and not kept shaved ... Like wearing your winter coat in summer.  Over heat and crash.  Plus ... part of breed standard!  Since the horns on females roll backward against the skull, not an issue with damaging each other.  Bucks on the other hand have awsome horns!  have seen them have to turn head sideways to get through doors.


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 9, 2011)

Right now. Three of my five goats have their horns. One being an.Angora. my nigi Buck has scurs and my pygora is disbudded. I home all day so I watch them all the time to make sure they don't get caught up.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 9, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I'm a native of Washington and people here in GA always raise an eyebrow when I mention the desert in E. WA. Yup, they're there.   And gorgeous besides!


Yep!!  That's where I live!  It's not uncommon to have it hit 110 or higher in the summer.  Then again, we dip below zero in the winter as well.   Everyone calls Washington the rainy state - but only if you live in the wet zone.  Those of us in the middle of the state see very little rain at all.  We have over 300 days of sunshine each year and MAYBE seven inches of rain annually.  

And YES, it is GORGEOUS!!!!

The nubian does at the local dairy all seem to do very well without their horns.  I haven't had my goats through a summer yet to give specifics, but I'm expecting them to be just fine.


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 9, 2011)

It's also gets very hot here in the summer (and very humid during the monsoon season).  I am in the low Sonoran desert, outside of Phoenix.  Nearly everyone disbuds goats here.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 9, 2011)

I had just been wondering about this same thing.  I have a friend who doesn't like to disbud her animals because she says the horns help radiate the heat off.  I still think it is better for the goat to not have horns because they can't hurt anything or be destructive with them if they don't have them.  And I like the way they look without horns too.  I think as long as they have shade and water they seem to cope pretty good with the heat with or without horns.


----------

